# Snowball update



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I was getting a little worried, but Marie just emailed me. Snowball just got out of surgery about half an hour ago. His surgery was delayed, but he did great with the surgery itself. Marie expects to take him home around four.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great relief! Thanks Walter!
Marie, get some rest & let us know later how you are both doing.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

What a relief!!!!!! I was starting to worry when there was no updates. I imagine this might not be a good night for Snowball. When Pipper had his stones removed they kept him in ICU overnight to monitor him and to provide pain relief. He was still in a lot of pain ( even with pain meds ) when we brought him home the next day.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Best news I've had all day! Marie must be so relieved.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Phew. Poor Marie. If we are nervous and worried, I can imagine what Marie is going through.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Great news.
Thanks for the update.
Hope he gets to go home at four...I know Marie is relieved it is over.
Big hugs Marie and Snowball 
XOXOXO


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanksfor the update! I'm so glad he's OK.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Great news that Snowball is ok and I am sure that Marie is anxious to get him home!! Wishing Snowball a very speedy recovery.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball did really well. He is home with Marie. The little guy is tuckered out and was sleeping when Marie called. I think he is uncomfortable, but he is doing great.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:you rock:Snowball




.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so glad that the surgery went well and Snowball came through it well. Hope they're both getting some rest.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

So glad he is safe and at home. Praying he feels better very, very soon. Thanks for keeping us updated Walter and if you hear from Marie, please send her our love.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

'Just checking in for any-date on how last night went w/Marie & Snowball.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Glad Snowball is home. Hope they got some rest.


----------



## petdoorgal (Dec 19, 2016)

What great news! Glad to hear he is pulling through. I wish Snowball a speedy recovery!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Update from Marie-

Snowball is a bit dazed and does not want to eat. Marie spoke to vet office and they told her that was normal. He might want to eat later or tomorrow. Marie is of course tired. Snowball seems more perky this afternoon. His integrated medicine vet will be visiting him this afternoon. It is of rough not seeing at his 100% but all in all things seem to be progressing well.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Update from Marie-
> 
> Snowball is a bit dazed and does not want to eat. Marie spoke to vet office and they told her that was normal. He might want to eat later or tomorrow. Marie is of course tired. Snowball seems more perky this afternoon. His integrated medicine vet will be visiting him this afternoon. It is of rough not seeing at his 100% but all in all things seem to be progressing well.


When Pipper had his stones removed he wouldn't eat either and Pipper *ALWAYS* eats. That's how I knew he was in a lot of pain. The only way I could get him to eat was I had to go to him with his dish and hand feed him. he wouldn't even get out of his bed. This kept up for about 5 days before he would finally go back to eating on his own.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So glad to hear little snowball made it through surgery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, thank you for keeping us in the loop. I am thinking & praying about little guy and asking for Marie as well---for wisdom & tenacity as she tries to get him to eat, drink & potty. I know she needs strength & that you offer her a great measure of encouragement. Thank you for being there for them. This forum has some really good people standing in the background!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I'm not surprised. Between the anesthesia and the surgery, it's a lot for them. I remember when I had my knee surgery 4 years ago. I didn't want to eat,I didn't want to talk (me, not talk :blink, move, I just wanted to sleep. I had wanted twilight anesthesia but they said they had to give me general since the surgery was so long. My body needed the time to recover. I remember us worrying about how long it would take until the dogs pooped after their spays, etc. Well maybe TMI but it took me days...like 5. The surgeon said perfectly normal. So I learned a lot about how the body feels and reacts and then what I try to do is apply it to the dogs. They're even littler and they don't know what's going on...we have the info and the reasoning and rationale of what was done. So hang in there. Get some rest and I'm fairly sure that Snowball will come around gradually. Just try not to stress or he will.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That was a lot of trauma for that boy!I bet he starts eating tomorrow. Bless his heart, I'm sure the anesthesia alone was rough on him. Snowball's Aunties are her for you and him. Big hugs!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - I'm not surprised. Between the anesthesia and the surgery, it's a lot for them. I remember when I had my knee surgery 4 years ago. I didn't want to eat,I didn't want to talk (me, not talk :blink, move, I just wanted to sleep. I had wanted twilight anesthesia but they said they had to give me general since the surgery was so long. My body needed the time to recover. I remember us worrying about how long it would take until the dogs pooped after their spays, etc. Well maybe TMI but it took me days...like 5. The surgeon said perfectly normal. So I learned a lot about how the body feels and reacts and then what I try to do is apply it to the dogs. They're even littler and they don't know what's going on...we have the info and the reasoning and rationale of what was done. So hang in there. Get some rest and I'm fairly sure that Snowball will come around gradually. Just try not to stress or he will.


Just a quick note to thank everyone for all your caring, love, and support. It means the world to me. 

I just want everyone to know how much I appreciate you taking time to post. I will come back soon and respond to each of your posts individually. In the meantime, Walter is helping with updates. Walter, as always ... I can never thank you for all you do. You are one in a million.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Marie for posting as I am sure that you are watching little Snowball constantly and helping him be a comfortable as possible. I hope as the days go by, Snowball will be back to his old self again and I will continue to keep him as well as you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie - I had posted on FB but wanted to check here for any updates. Praying that Snowball is better this evening nod that he has eaten. Hope that yore getting some much needed rest. Love you and am continuing prayers. Hugs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, when you have a minute can you tell us a couple of things---what kind of stones & how did they present in terms of symptoms? 
Snowball is on all of our hearts & I just hope this will take care of things for him & that he can finally be comfortable. Will he have to have a special diet now? 
Please try & get rest yourself when you can. I know how much you love this little guy---and how much he depends on you. Sending you loving hugs & lots of prayers for both of you.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Dear Marie, keeping you and Snowball in my thoughts and prayers every day! Hope he'll recover very quickly, I know with your extra loving and special care he'll get everything necessary he just needs now! 
Much love! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw this.Is sweet Snowball ok? I've been driving since 23,24 and got home in the afternoon 24th..Sending lots of prayers and hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

CHeckin in


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I spoke to Marie tonight. Snowball did eat last night. He did really well today, but gave her a bit of a scare when he bolted from the kitchen and ran up some stairs. There doesn't seem to be any outside indications of problems, but Marie is a little worried that he could have pulled something inside. She is checking with the doctor. He doesn't seem to want to eat tonight. Snowball had bladder stones, and from what Marie read, they may have been caused or exacerbated by the lasix he is on for his heart condition. Here he is in his little collar:









She calls it his lion's collar. I think he looks like an Elizabethan.

Here he is sleeping:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG, look at that little angel boy :wub: I'm keeping him in my prayers--you too, Marie


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless his heart, he looks so sweet in that collar. Prayers for healing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball slept well last night and ate some chicken. The Dr told Marie that she should just watch him and look for swelling, but he should be just be just fine.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He looks much better than I would have expected---though his eyes look a bit weak still. I love his little collar. I sure hope he didn't do any harm to himself. He surprises me wanting to do stairs already. That must have scared Marie though. Be good little guy! Marie, I hope you are catching some sleep when he sleeps.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball (either this morning or yesterday) sans collar.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

This one is a little blurry from this AM, but I swear that look says, Mommi if you stop taking pictures of me, I will be able to get some sleep.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> This one is a little blurry from this AM, but I swear that look says, Mommi if you stop taking pictures of me, I will be able to get some sleep.
> 
> View attachment 245897



OMD so precious..I'm so glad Snowball is doing better..:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Our Snowball wishes the best for your Snowball!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the updates Walter, I did see on fb that he came through the surgery OK. I've been on the road and visiting my parents since Thursday, and not online much. 
Snowball looks so cute in his collar and sleeping , he looks absolutely precious. I'm so happy he's doing well!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

He's such a little sweetheart:wub: he looks better then I expected. Marie I love his Lion collar, so so cute. He's in our prayers


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dear Sandi, Kathy, Pat, Sylvia, Paula, Cindy, Sherry, Linda, Sammy, Sue, Bridget, Claire, Mags, Lynn, Alexa, Michelle, Brenda, PDX97228, and Elisabeth. And, of course, Walter. Also Kim ... who called me after Snowball's surgery. 

I had intentions of posting sooner than this ... but, I am on an almost entirely different routine caring for Snowball as he continues to recover and heal from his surgery.

Walter has already helped so much in posting updates and pictures for me. With that, Snowball continues to do well. But, I must be vigilant in making sure he doesn't become overly active for another ten days. The incision area needs to completely heal before Snowball can go back to running and playing with his tug toys. He also is restricted to running up and down the stairs for two weeks. So that means no going up and down steps to the bed, sofas, and chairs, either. 

The great thing is that his surgeon said he doesn't have to wear a cone ... unless I am doing something and cannot keep my eye on him. And, the one he does wear, if it's needed, is wonderful ... at least for Snowball. Walter already posted the pictures of the collar on this thread. 

The most difficult thing for me seems be getting some quality sleep. We've had some close calls here and Snowball needs me there for him 24/7. I am not complaining though ... I am so grateful that he got through the surgery so well. I consider that the greatest blessing ... with especially knowing that he is considered a big risk patient with his heart condition. 

It was just four months ago when Snowball had extensive dental surgery ... so, his precious little body has endured a lot with in the past year. Again, I feel blessed that he has the best of medical care with the most wonderful doctors, nurses, and techs. Every single specialist has treated Snowball with tender loving care ... and, most importantly, in my opinion, the best medical care. 

Snowball started eating almost right after I told Walter he hadn't eaten yet. LOL And, his poopies are pretty normal ... a couple were semi-soft/firm.

Snowball's urine is almost blood free now. It is expected after surgery to experience bloody urine and even some blood clots passing. However, his urine looks pretty clear now. However, since the incision area is still healing ... Snowball will try and urinate often ... even when his bladder is on empty. He will go on the pad with just a tiny drop of urine. This will get better as each day passes.

Sandi, I almost had a heart attack when he ran up the stairs! That is one of the things he is restricted to be doing for two weeks after the surgery. 

Also, Sandi ... in regard to your questions about the stones. I will not have a concrete answer until the lab results from the stones are back ... and, that will take another two to three weeks. I am guessing oxalate stones. Dr. Taylor said the stones were pretty jagged ... which he said had to be causing Snowball pain or discomfort. As for symptoms ... there were none for Snowball. However, I knew something was wrong because I caught him pulling on some hair in his upper thigh area near his penis. Every once in a while he would whimper as he was doing this ... so, I knew he was feeling some kind of discomfort or pain. This bothered me for about six months. From the beginning I questioned if it could be crystals or stones. I finally became assertive and said I would not have peace of mind until the urine test for crystals was done. Unfortunately, I am sorry to say that I was right. 

As for now, Dr. Taylor said to keep Snowball on the same diet that he has been eating. When the results are back to what kind of stones Snowball has ... then we will adjust his diet. He will still be on a home cooked diet and will probably be able to still have chicken and extra lean ground beef. I am guessing that certain veggies and fruits might need to be eliminated. Stones are caused for various reasons ... it can be food in the diet, it can be hereditary, or they can even be caused by an infection in the body. My only concern is knowing that Lasix is a big cause of calcium build-up, thus causing stones. And, one of Snowball's cardiac meds is Lasix. This could be a problem because other diuretics are not as effective for heart patients. 

If any of my friends here would like to see the actual pictures of Snowball's incision, I would be happy to share. I just didn't want to post them openly. 

Please continue prayers and positive thoughts for us. Other things beside Snowball's surgery is happening at the same time. One being that my sister, Elaine, is definitely coming home from rehab and will be under the care of Hospice. 

Thank you so much for your posts and caring so much. It means the world to me.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Marie thank you for the update, it's so good to hear that Snowball is doing well. And yes! I can imagine you nearly had a heart attack when Snowball ran up the stairs. 
I hope you can get some rest and that the next 10 days go as smoothly as possible. Are you worried about him jumping off the bed? maybe wearing a harness and looping the leash around your wrist while you sleep will let you know if he is moving too much or to keep him close, and not jump off the bed. 

Marie, I'm sorry to hear about your sister, it sounds like things have not been easy for her or the family, I had no idea. Sending lots of love to you both.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball is doing amazingly well. I hope you can get some sleep As you know when Sandy had his stones removed, I brought an air matress down to the living room so he was safe close to the floor. I know that Elaine had rallied for a while, I hope Elaine she can now find peace


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Marie I'm so happy to hear Snowball is doing well. I will be curious to hear what they tell you about diet once the stones have been analyzed. Pipper's stones were calcium oxalate and I was told to feed him the Royal Canin Urinary SO food. I asked about home cooking for him but they said there has been no proof that home cooking will help prevent more stones from forming whereas the Urinary SO will. I hate feeding him this food.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Marie, that's great news about Snowball. It sounds like he is doing great and will be back to normal soon. I'm sure it scared you when he ran up the stairs! My two don't do the stairs, I have to carry them. 
I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. What a lot you have to go through right now. Sending hugs.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Glad to see Snowball is on the mend.
Prayers and peace...for your sister and family.
Big big hugs!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Great news!*

Haven't been able to be on SM for a while & only just learning of Snowballs surgery, I'm very thankful that it went well thank God:aktion033:! I'll be sending you healing prayers:innocent: for precious Snowball:wub:!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Hi Marie thank you for the update, it's so good to hear that Snowball is doing well. And yes! I can imagine you nearly had a heart attack when Snowball ran up the stairs.
> I hope you can get some rest and that the next 10 days go as smoothly as possible. Are you worried about him jumping off the bed? maybe wearing a harness and looping the leash around your wrist while you sleep will let you know if he is moving too much or to keep him close, and not jump off the bed.
> 
> Marie, I'm sorry to hear about your sister, it sounds like things have not been easy for her or the family, I had no idea. Sending lots of love to you both.


Thank you so much, Brenda. :tender:

One week has already passed and Snowball is doing well. One more week to go before he can once again start playing with his favorite tug toys, go for walks, run up and down the stairs by himself, and get off and on the bed with his own steps. And, he will have some of his favorite ice cream. Yay!

His incision on the outside looks almost healed today. I am starting to wean him off the pain meds. He seems fine with less, He will probably be completely off them in a few days. 

And, yes ... I have been doing exactly what you are thinking about the harness and leash while in bed. It works perfectly. He sleeps well now ... and, then so do I. 

Thank you, Brenda, for thinking about my sister, too. Of course, I am feeling sad about what is happening.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> Marie I'm so happy to hear Snowball is doing well. I will be curious to hear what they tell you about diet once the stones have been analyzed. Pipper's stones were calcium oxalate and I was told to feed him the Royal Canin Urinary SO food. I asked about home cooking for him but they said there has been no proof that home cooking will help prevent more stones from forming whereas the Urinary SO will. I hate feeding him this food.


Kathy, I am still waiting for the report on the stones. Dr. Taylor said it might be a few weeks from the day of surgery. But, of course, as soon as I find out, I will let you know.

As soon as we receive the reports ... then Krisi and a holistic nutritionist will help make any adjustments to Snowball's diet. I have a feeling it will probably be eliminating some veggies and fruits. If it is oxalate stones then from the research I have done ... he might have to stop eating veggies like broccoli, sweet potatoes, green beans. We shall see. Krisi does think Snowball will still do better with his home cooked meals. 

I think it's interesting that even with his surgery ... his poopies are normal. He has a few semi-soft/semi firm ones ... but he never got constipated. From the day he came home from surgery he was pretty on schedule and I think it has to do with his diet. But, I will do what is best for him ... even if he would have to be on what Pipper needs now.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you so much, Brenda. :tender:
> 
> One week has already passed and Snowball is doing well. One more week to go before he can once again start playing with his favorite tug toys, go for walks, run up and down the stairs by himself, and get off and on the bed with his own steps. And, he will have some of his favorite ice cream. Yay!
> 
> ...



Hi Marie, Snowball is a little trooper! I'm sure he will do even better this next week. btw I'm not sure if I asked, I think I got distracted but was going to ask to see the photo of the incision...I think I want to see this, to know what you are going through. I'm glad the leash idea is working....great minds hey? Sending you more good thoughts and prayers for your sister, of course it must be so sad.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sherry said:


> Marie, that's great news about Snowball. It sounds like he is doing great and will be back to normal soon. I'm sure it scared you when he ran up the stairs! My two don't do the stairs, I have to carry them.
> I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. What a lot you have to go through right now. Sending hugs.


Thank you, Sherry. Hugs back to you.



Pooh's mommy said:


> Glad to see Snowball is on the mend.
> Prayers and peace...for your sister and family.
> Big big hugs!


Thank you, Cindy. Hugs back to you.



LOVE_BABY said:


> Haven't been able to be on SM for a while & only just learning of Snowballs surgery, I'm very thankful that it went well thank God:aktion033:! I'll be sending you healing prayers:innocent: for precious Snowball:wub:!


Thank you so much, Sandy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball is really looking good Marie, just another week and a lot of the restriction will be off. He has an amazing medical team and an amazing mommi.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As I haven't seen an update on FB, I thought I'd check here on SM because I've been so worried about both you and Snowball. I'm so glad that he's doing well. He's been through so much and I pray for him and you all the time. I will also be praying about your sister as I know that you've been busy with her too. I'm hoping that you, dear Marie, are getting some rest. I worry about all the stress in your life.

I love you and wish all the best for you, Snowball and Felix. I don't want bother you, so please give me a call when you have time. I understand it's not always easy. Hope you enjoyed the flowers I sent you.

Hugs


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I'm so thankful to God that little Snowball is getting better daily. Now sweet Marie you need to get rest. Please rest, I love you :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Marie, I'm so glad that Snowball is doing well. Lots of hugs to you both! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's such wonderful news, dear Marie!

So happy and relieved to hear Snowball's on the mend and improving so well! You're such a wonderful and caring mommy and I'm sending much love your way! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Great news indeed. Thinking of Marie and Snowball!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Snowball is really looking good Marie, just another week and a lot of the restriction will be off. He has an amazing medical team and an amazing mommi.


 Awww. Thank you, Walter. :wub: I am amazed how wonderful Snowball's incision looks this morning. I doubt that in another day or so you will see any stitches at all. 

Snowball does have an amazing medical team. I plan on writing his surgeon today. I will show Dr. Taylor pictures of him, too. The letter to Dr. Taylor will actually be coming from Snowball ... well, with some help from his Mommi.  



Lacie's Mom said:


> As I haven't seen an update on FB, I thought I'd check here on SM because I've been so worried about both you and Snowball. I'm so glad that he's doing well. He's been through so much and I pray for him and you all the time. I will also be praying about your sister as I know that you've been busy with her too. I'm hoping that you, dear Marie, are getting some rest. I worry about all the stress in your life.
> 
> I love you and wish all the best for you, Snowball and Felix. I don't want bother you, so please give me a call when you have time. I understand it's not always easy. Hope you enjoyed the flowers I sent you.
> 
> Hugs


Thank you so much, Lynn. I will call you soon. I did text you to thank you for the beautiful flowers. I thought I left you a phone message, too. Love you, too.:wub:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie I'm so thankful to God that little Snowball is getting better daily. Now sweet Marie you need to get rest. Please rest, I love you :wub:


I have rested. :smootch: Snowball slept well last night ... which means I did, too.
I love you, too, Paula. :wub: 



mfa said:


> Marie, I'm so glad that Snowball is doing well. Lots of hugs to you both! :wub:


Aww. Thank you so much, Florence. :tender:



Alexa said:


> That's such wonderful news, dear Marie!
> 
> So happy and relieved to hear Snowball's on the mend and improving so well! You're such a wonderful and caring mommy and I'm sending much love your way!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thank you so much, Alexandra. Sending love to you and Ullana, too. :wub:



vinhle68 said:


> Great news indeed. Thinking of Marie and Snowball!


Thank you so much, Vinh. Please tell Ann hello from me. :tender:


----------

